# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Logística para la exportación de productos agrícolas frescos y procesados

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para incursionar con éxito en los mercados internacionales, las empresas exportadoras tienen que asegurarse de entregar el pedido correcto, cumplir con las especificaciones y la calidad solicitadas y ajustarse a los tiempos acordados. Esto se puede lograr con un buen desempeño logístico. En efecto, un buen desempeño logístico permite:  
 Optimizar el proceso exportador de la empresa.
 Evitar el pago de multas o recargos, por parte de las empresas de transporte, aduanas y hasta de los mismos clientes.
 Buscar las mejores opciones en términos de costo, o al menos, mantener los costos previstos inicialmente.
 Obtener nuevas órdenes de compra, en razón del buen desempeño.
 Mantener una buena relación comercial con los clientes.
 Forjarse una buena imagen ante el cliente; es decir, que al exportador se le considere un proveedor confiable, capaz y profesional.   *Autores:* Daniel Rodríguez Sáenz, Connie Cruz, Frank Lam  *Editora:* IICA   *Año:* 2,009   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...s-y-procesadosTemas similares: Artículo: Senasa firmará convenio con Argentina para facilitar exportación de productos frescos a ese país Artículo: Exportación de alimentos procesados peruanos a Francia crece 106% entre enero y mayo Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion Seminario de exportacion de productos agricolas y pecuarios Artículo: Exportación de cítricos y derivados crece 28% entre enero y setiembre por mayor venta de productos frescos

----------

